# Feeding and Healthy Anal Glands



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Is there a correlation between feeding and healthy anal glands, or visa versa?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Interesting question, it probably does. Anal glands usually get full only when the dog's poop is too soft. Firm poop naturally expresses anal glands. Seeing as a lot of cheap foods (Dog Chow, Ol' Roy, etc.) add fillers (fiber) to their foods, it makes for very nice, firm poops, albeit large ones.  So, obviously, poor diet can also naturally keep the glands expressed...same as a good diet can. I'll be interested to see what others say.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Yes. I believe it is dog specific, weather or not they have allergies or an intolerance. So if your dog is having anal gland issues I would change their food and cut out treats until you find a food that works.

Bambi had issues as a puppy, diarrhea and gland issues, until I switched her to a food that firmed her stools. But if she gets into something that shes not supposed to have, has a treat that doesn't agree with her, or I found out bread(her favorite) does it, she will have gland issues even if her stool stays firm.

Also my aunt/uncle's toy poodle who I groom had gland issues on Purina, his food was switched and now his are fine.


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

*Oreo has infected anal glands again!*

Oreo was "scooting" so I took her to the vet this afternoon and her anal glands are infected. She is on anti-biotic and I have to bring her back to the vet on Friday. I did a search on the forum on infected anal glands and found this thread that Petitpie started a little over a year ago. Oreo is over 14 yrs. old and is a picky eater. She is on a raw diet most of the time, except sometimes if she doesn't feel well enough to eat her raw diet, I will feed her cooked chicken or hard-boiled eggs, two things she will usually eat no matter what. However, when doing that, her stool is not as firm, and I am wondering if that is contributing to her anal gland problems. So, my dilemma is whether to let her not eat until she is hungry enough to eat her raw diet or to feed her something that I know she will eat and worry about her anal glands acting up. Any input would be appreciated. Oreo is our little toy "Parti".


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I am no help to you on this subject, but just wanted to say how cute I think Oreo is. Hope your little one is feeling better soon. I know others on the forum will have some good suggestions for you.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it is the firmness but also the size of the poop. We are feeding excellent diets with less waste which equals a smaller circumference in their poop. This is what helps empty the glands. If my dogs have problems I just add a little canned pumpkin to their food and voila, the poops bulk up.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

i have had dogs all my life - 40+ years - and I've never had any problems with anal glands...

Just wondering if vets are creating illnesses in our dogs...??


----------

